# Working holiday + travel advice



## Ben1876 (Mar 22, 2011)

Hi all,

I'm just doing a little bit of research as I'm strongly considering heading to Oz for a working holiday. I live in the UK.

I've looked into Visa applications and what I would need in order to come to Australia on a working holiday Visa, so now I'm trying to find out more about job availability, accomodation etc.

Has anybody already been to Oz on a working holiday? If so, how would I go about setting up bank accounts, NI numbers, mail holding and so on? Which are the most difficult parts to deal with? Which can be dealt with when I arrive? etc.

Also, I've stumbled accross a company by the name of Global Choices (I gather that they're based here in the UK) who offer "packages" to help you set up all of the more complicated stuff, and apparently offer social events, travel advice and job info. Has anybody travelled with this company before? If so, what are they like?

Sorry...bit of an essay, I realise, but any advice or info would be very much appreciated.

Cheers


----------



## daynam (Jun 10, 2011)

I have 2 more weeks left in Australia on my year long working holiday visa. Its been amazing and I highly recommend doing it.
You can set up bank accounts and all that as soon as you get here. Its very easy to set one up. If you dont get a job right away you can still use your home bank card and credit cards here (depending on the company). 
Ive heard of companies that set up everything for you. You dont really need any of that, its easy to do it all on your own and much cheaper.
If you want to check out travel destinations around australia, take a look at my youtube page kaydaydooz. Latest trip - Fraser Island!


----------



## sarahjobaroo (Jun 16, 2011)

Hey Ben! 

Well in terms of getting a company to set everything up for you like your TFN - Tax File Number (same as a NIN) and bank a/c etc there are plenty of options literally if you Google it you will find lots but it all depends on you. The hassle factor for you if you used a company like this is low but the cost a bit higher whereas if you did it all yourself the hassle factor is higher but the cost low so you need to weigh up your options. 

I did my WH in Australia from 2009 - 2010 so fairly recent and started off in Perth - which I would recommend to ANYONE I loved it! 

If there is anything else you need to know feel free to ask - I am wealth of information!!


----------



## craiga20uk (Jun 20, 2011)

Hi Sarah, me and my girlfriend have been granted working holiday visas, looking to fly out early next year. Just wanted to ask, how much money did you take over there with you?did you look for work straight away, or travel for a bit first? I don't really know where to start, was gonna fly into Melbourne and take it from there. We're looking at buying a car and travelling the east coast for the first few months, then heading over to Perth to look for jobs.


----------



## sarahjobaroo (Jun 16, 2011)

Hey Craig, 

I also went over with my partner and between the two of us we had about AU$11,000. This meant that we didn't need to start working straight away - as it happened we actually did though but still it was enough so that we didn't need to worry a huge amount about money. We bought a hippy van and drove from Perth right around to Sydney all along the coast camping along the way and let me tell you that was an experience I'll never forget! Buying a car definitely gives you more freedom to do what you want and go off the beaten path if needs be. 

We worked for two months and then left Perth and once we got to Sydney we worked on a farm for 3 months in the middle of NSW and then went down to Melbourne and traveled a bit and worked. It is super easy to pick up work in Melbourne in my opinion so if that is your starting city and you plan to work first you have made the right choice!


----------

